# English girl moving to Vancouver really needs help



## littlemisslondon31 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am a English Girl and moving to Vancouver in September. I am coming over as a tourist for 4 months, whilst I am there I am going to be looking for work. I cannot get a holiday working visa as I am 31 so the only option is to get a job or marry my boyfriend there, I would rather find a job instead of the later at the stage.

I have worked for well known companies in digital marketing for several years in London, I am very experienced in what I do and although I do not have a college education this has not stopped me having a successful career in media. If I can find a job would it be possible for an employer to arrange my visa if they can prove they cannot find anyone else suitable? Would it be a problem if this was arranged whilst I was there on a holiday visa as I am going to tell immigration that I am over to see friends so obviously during that period my status could change. I am just curious to see if this situation happens very often or does the idiviual already have their own working visa?

I am also concerned when I come over in September if immigration will let me come through for 4 months, if I have the below documents is it likely I will be taken away and interrogated or will this be figured out at the desk based on providing this evidence? I will not mention I am there to stay with my boyfriend and I can give my friends addresss for my place of residence whilst there insteead.

-Banks statement to show I have enough funds whilst there
-Rental lease for my property in London, this was signed in June and runs to next May.
-Medical Insurance
-Return ticket
-In terms of a job, I am giving up my job in London to move. If it a good idea to say that I was made me redundant and I am having a career break? What is the best reason to give for me coming to Canada for 4 months? 

Thanks for any help you can give me,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is best you do not lie, even by sin of omission, to the Immigration people. The documents you have are good and on that basis you should request a 6 month visa.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't lie.

Access to higher education in Canada is very high: you will be competing with persons with BA/BComm/BSc degrees--making it very difficult for you to find work in your field. Skilled worker visa almost all require trades training or undergraduate or post-graduate degrees.

Sorry to the bearer of bad tidings.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Your employer cannot arrange your visa, as you state above, but could get a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ you as an overseas worker, and you would be granted a Temporary Work Permit (TWP) as a result, however, as stated above by jawnbc, competition in this field will be very high and the chances of a company getting an LMO very low. Spousal partnership visa (common law) might be your best bet if you don't want to get married, but, I believe you have to live together for 1 year to qualify.


----------

